# IBS Recipes



## strawberryjayne (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a free recipe site out there somewhere for IBS friendly recipes? Thanks!


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not to shamelessly plug my own blog or anything, but this place has lots of recipes and meal ideas:Happy Tummy Happy LifeAlso someone posted a similar thread in this forum recently and there were a number of thorough replies to it. Take a look down the list and you'll see it.


----------

